# Corpse Scarecrow



## Marrow

This poor fellow trespassed on the wrong farmer's property. He was beaten and tied to a scarecrow post with barbed wire, a burlap sack over his head, and left to die.

He was still alive and conscious when the crows started to peck at him...














































More photos here:
http://marrowhouse.blogspot.co.nz/2012/03/skeleton-country.html


----------



## phillipjmerrill

Wow, very creepy. Is there a how-to on your blog? I know that many of the techniques you used have probably already been presented somewhere or another; but I always like seeing how individual creations are made. Again, great work.


----------



## SterchCinemas

Eerie! Nice job!!


----------



## SuperCreep31

Dude! You always amaze me with your awesome creations.. great scenery and pictures too! perfect!


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead

One of the coolest scarecrows I have ever seen.


----------



## Hairazor

Whoa!! Too Cool!


----------



## Spooky D

Awesome work! Did you corpse an existing piece, or was this prop built from scratch?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

very nice!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Nicely done...Very eerie. Nice landscape for the piece as well!


----------



## Marrow

Thanks so much everyone! I really appreciate the awesome feedback!


> Is there a how-to on your blog? I know that many of the techniques you used have probably already been presented somewhere or another; but I always like seeing how individual creations are made.


No how-tos as of yet. I first learnt to make this stuff from SpookyBlue's amazing tutorials, and I've just been experimenting with different hands, ribcages and so on.



> Did you corpse an existing piece, or was this prop built from scratch?


Built from scratch. Newspaper and masking tape. 
: D


----------



## Joiseygal

Very creepy and cool scarecrow. I like your story of why he is there also.


----------



## Nick Nefarious

Wow. I love it. Can't say enough about that piece other than "I wanna make one for myself". Hats off to you.


----------



## kprimm

Great work as always Marrow, you have a great eye and talent for the creepy. Keep on haunting my friend.


----------



## Spooky1

You did a beautiful job on him. It's made even better by the amazing scenery you have there.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Holy crap, Marrow! How did you get to be so good at such a young age?

The posture and head tilt speak volumes, even without the back story.


----------



## spideranne

Awesome work. Just perfect and the surroundings add to the creepy atmosphere.


----------



## Marrow

Thanks heaps guys (and girls)!

He was originally going to have a weathered cardboard box over his head, but it ended up looking weird and awkward. I went with the burlap sack instead.

I decided to bring the cardboard box along to the photoshoot location anyway. I wanted to take a few photos of it with the original box idea:









The box-head makes it look sort of inhuman, which wasn't what I was going for. I wanted to give it a sad, tortured look. I wanted people to feel sympathy for it. With the burlap sack, you can easily see the head shape and positioning. As RoxyBlue said, head position is everything.

Here's a great post Rot did on the subject:
http://pumpkinrot.blogspot.co.nz/2008/07/scarecrow-physiology.html


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Nice, with a capital "N" scarecrow prop!
that tree in the back ground is Amazing! 
I look for creepy haunted trees and that one is creepy!
But back on point - Killer Kreepy Halloween Prop - Bravo!


----------



## Scarypumpkinpie

Awesome!!!


----------



## scareme

The story is just so disturbingly wrong. Congratulations. Great piece.


----------



## kprimm

That picture is awesome also,that needs to be in the next Haunt forum calander for sure.


----------



## sickNtwisted

Awesome! Great design/idea.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

That is amazingly creepy! Your pic is beautiful too. Nice work, as usual!


----------



## Rich_K

great pics, Looks like a movie set. Very grusome!


----------



## Eeeekim

That guy is crazy good! so nice and dry and weathered. Like its been there for years.


----------



## tcass01

Dude, Marrow...
That has the perfect combination of creepy corpsey about it. The texturing is right up there with "Pumpkin Rots". Nice work.


----------



## beelce

OOHHHH YEEEESSSSS........
I love him.........!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Good and creepy. Nice setting for it too.


----------



## Marrow

Thanks heaps! Really appreciate such positive feedback!


----------



## Ghostess

LOVE. That is all.


----------



## JustJimAZ

That. Is. Awesome.


----------



## Just Whisper

This will give me nightmares. Great job.


----------



## Marrow

Cool! Be sure to tell me all about them.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Marrow, this poor soul/scarecrow is FANTASTIC! When I was on your website looking at the Plague rats, I saw his picture there. You definitely have a way with placing the prop in the best setting to convey the exact feeling you want from the piece. You are really gifted! (maybe the scarecrow will make it in the Halloween window this year?) I can't wait to see what else you will do, I am sure it will be another stunner!


----------



## mustbehardtospel

Wow! Very nice. And it is cool and inspiring that you built it from scratch.


----------



## CreeepyCathy

wow! Love this fella.


----------



## Spooky1

That is a creepy scarecrow. I think it will keep more than birds away.


----------



## CenCalHaunt

I do beleive I may borrow this idea...


----------



## Marrow

Go for it! I'd love to see how it looks.

Thanks a lot, Pumpkin5! This prop isn't at all related to my halloween display. I made it just for fun.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Marrow said:


> Go for it! I'd love to see how it looks.
> 
> Thanks a lot, Pumpkin5! This prop isn't at all related to my halloween display. I made it just for fun.


:jol: Well please display him somewhere, he is the embodiment of Halloween, and harvest and a certain desperation that we get before the long winter months ahead. He is fantastic.....even with the sad back story....


----------



## kprimm

That absolutely needs to be in a display.....Mine! Lol.


----------



## hpropman

wow! this is movie quality creepy!


----------



## fick209

Holy crap, that is awesome creepy! Fantastic scarecrow & fantastic pics!!!


----------



## cerinad

Oh, I likey, and what a beautiful back drop. That's really beautiful country.


----------



## Lord Homicide

this thing is awesome. looks life like in terms of dead body, dried out nasty skin. how much does it weigh?


----------



## NoahFentz

Very creepy indeed Marrow....I ran across this guys stuff. I thought you might be interested if you haven't found him yet...

Grim Stitch Factory


----------



## Silent Howl

amazing..I love the feel it gives..dusty and creepy...I prefer the sac over the cardboard too...

I was wondering if it was painted..with what sort of paint ?


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Truly gruesome! I much prefer the burlap sack over the box. I do find the box to be quite funny (in a good way) though! Only thing that would have made it better would be the signature "This end up" printed on the side!

Fantastic job! It looks awesome!
:jol:.


----------

